# Mounting AT Bindings



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of pulling my regular downhill bindings off my B3 Bandit skis and mounting  some marker baron AT bindings. I had hoped to get new skis to mount these on but $$ is short and I want to have the tour option.

So is it possible to do this...more specifically will there be room to offset the old drill holes so new holes can be made?

I wouldn't be doing this myself and would take it into a shop. Just curious on ppl's thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2010)

The Barons (my dukes did) should have a paper template. You should be able to hold it up to the current bindings and see if they have a similar hole pattern.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> The Barons (my dukes did) should have a paper template. You should be able to hold it up to the current bindings and see if they have a similar hole pattern.



Thanks for the info! I haven't yet bought the barons since I am questioning if this will work. I suppose I should just buy them and if they don't work get new skis down the road to mount them on.

Itching to tour...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Will definatly work.  You may need to move the binding slightly off of the mid-sole mark but it will work.


----------



## catskills (Dec 15, 2010)

Many shops on the east coast will not mount an AT binding.  I had a shop on the east coast mount NAXO AT binding.  They called me to tell me they had a problem.  The NAXO binding fell off the work bench and cracked.  I returned the NAXO binding.  I flew to Salt Lake City purchased a different brand AT binding from a shop and had them mount it   Its been good for 5 years now.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 15, 2010)

This should be able to work. Good rule of thumb is that the new holes should be at least 1 cm away from the old holes. IIRC, the Barons and the Dukes have the same hole pattern.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for feed back guys.

Not sure what I should do. I have had some tell me not to do a remount and some say go ahead.

Some say don't go with markers. Some say go with them.

Some say get a new setup just for touring.

I dunno what to do.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2010)

I just mounted my dukes on my porohetes.  I am north of Boston.  I can help if you are close.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 15, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I just mounted my dukes on my porohetes.  I am north of Boston.  I can help if you are close.



Hey I appreciate the offer, thank you! I'm in Western NY and haven't bought the bindings yet. 

I wanted to put the the barons on some new prophets originally.

Have you skied your setup yet? I would love to hear what you think!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 15, 2010)

Get Quiver Killers http://www.quiverkiller.com/

You'll solve your concerns about re-mounting AND you'll be able to swap bindings back and forth.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 15, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Get Quiver Killers http://www.quiverkiller.com/
> 
> You'll solve your concerns about re-mounting AND you'll be able to swap bindings back and forth.



Holy crap!


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 15, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Thanks for feed back guys.
> 
> Not sure what I should do. I have had some tell me not to do a remount and some say go ahead.
> 
> ...




You shpould bring the skis into a shop that sells the binding.  They will have the template to line up on your current set up.  If they will go on and not effecgt the integrity of the ski then noe problem.   I use the dukes.  The barons will get you everywhere you want to go.  you will have a bad ass backcountry set up for about 500 bucks


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 15, 2010)

*No Big Deal*

Have them mounted by a shop that has a jig/template
In most cases the old hole pattern will not cause a conflict.

I think the barons are great for touring while still sturdy enough for daily resort skiing.
You can PM me and I'll shot you an AZ-AT Code to save you $140 of MSRP


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Hey I appreciate the offer, thank you! I'm in Western NY and haven't bought the bindings yet.
> 
> I wanted to put the the barons on some new prophets originally.
> 
> Have you skied your setup yet? I would love to hear what you think!


 


They are really easy to install.  I had no problem installing.  The template amkes it easy,  Good luck.  I have not hit a pow day yet.  I will let you know how they ski.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 16, 2010)

I had to take my skis to ...NYC eastern mountain sports..there was no one on Long Island who could mount mine.....kind of strange....


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 16, 2010)

Without knowing how far it was for you, at least you could go there. Of three EMS stores in the Philly area only one has ski gear, for XC! They had Tele boots a few years ago and got rid of all boot fitting equipment when they stopped carrying them so cant help with dot com purchases. The one REI in our area had Dukes for sale last year but not this year, you're post reminded me to ask if they're still able to mount F10 tour's ordered online. 
Ps., AZ-AT code?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 18, 2010)

It was fun dragging the skis (in a travel tube) and carrying my boots and the bindings in a backpack  from Long Island through Manhattan and back......good workout. I was just worried about gwetting stopped and searched at Penn Station..the tube looks like a bazzooka..


----------

